# Transalp Kalender der IBC community ?!?!?



## dede (16. Oktober 2006)

EDIT:

*Ab sofort kann der IBC-Kalender 2007 bestellt werden.
Info in Kurzform:
Es wird ein Monatskalender (Format A 4 - Hochkant) werden.
Preise:
9 EUR pro Kalender inkl. Versand für Deutschland.
11,50 EUR pro Kalender inkl. Versand ins europäische Ausland.

Ich muss die Rechnung an die Druckerei bezahlen, d.h. ich werde erst das finale o.k. an die Druckerei geben, wenn 50 Bestellungen eingegangen sind und auch das Geld von euch überwiesen ist.
Anders geht es nicht, es sei denn, irgendjemand von euch ist bereit, sich an den Erstellungskosten zu beteiligen.
Also lasst mich bzw. die Interessierten aus dem Forum nicht hängen. 

Bestellinfo: hier klicken
Kalenderinfos: hier klicken


Albi*







Wie in einem anderen Thread bereits andiskutiert wollte ich mal eine Idee in den Ring werfen, die uns evtl. über die tristen Wintermonate viel Vorfreude auf die nächste Transalpsaison bereiten könnte.
Wer würde sich mit entsprechendem Matrial an einem (nicht kommerziellen !) Transalpkalender beteiligen wollen, der dann zum Selbstkostenpreis (!) übers Forum entsprechend "vertrieben" würde ? 
Dachte einfach an unterschiedlichste Pics seitens interessierter User hier im Forum, die im weitesten Sinne das Feeling Transalp rüberbringen.
Formate wären verschiedene denkbar, wobei ich wegen der wohl auftretenden Qualitätsunterschiede der einzelnen Bilder ein "kleineres" Format als sinnvoll erachten würde (entweder ein großes Poster mit vielen kleineren Bilder als eine Art Kollage oder aber einen Kalender ähnlich der Hardenberg Sehnsuchtskalender im Postkartenformat ?!?!?). Selbstverständlich ist jede Hilfe/Anregung willkommen !!!!
Dachte mir, wir könnten eine Art kollektive Abstimmung einführen und so aus allen "Kandidatenfotos", die hier eingestellt (mir/uns zur Verfügung gestellt) werden "unsere" Auswahl treffen und daraus dann den Kalender "basteln". 
Wie steht ihr zu diesewr Idee bzw. wer wäre mit dabei (suche v.a. tatkräftige Unterstützung, die finanzielle Komponente ist nachrangig !!) ????


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo dede,
wäre dabei, ob nun als "Bildlieferant" oder mit "tatkräftiger Unterstützung" (wie stellst du dir diese vor?).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (16. Oktober 2006)

Keine konkrete Vorstellung diesbzgl., aber wenn jemand z.B. (näheren) Kontakt zu ner Druckerei hätte wär das bestimmt hilfreich die Kosten in einem verträglichen Rahmen zu halten. Oder einfach Details/Anregungen geben, an die ich (noch) gar nihct gedacht habe ?!?!?
Und natürlich Bilder, Bilder, Bilder (vielleicht einfach hier zur Disposition/Diskussion reinstellen !?!?!?!?) !


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. Oktober 2006)

Kontakt zu einer Druckerei habe ich keine; würde aber Fotos bereistellen. Reiche Auswahl vorhanden.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## thory (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

die Idee gefällt mir. 
Eine Anregung: muss der Kalender gedruckt sein oder würde es auch ein PDF File tun? Und jeder druckt sich das selbst aus. Dann würde ich folgendes Vorgehen vorschlagen:

a.) Vorschag der Bilder durch die Formsmitglieder
-    Sammeln der Vorschläge in einer eignen IBC Bildergallerie
-    Abstimmen über die Bilder durch die Formsmitglieder


b.) Bestimmen eines Kalender Layouts incl den Tagen/ Monaten und das ganze in pdf Format

c.) Bilder und Kalender elektronisch zusammenführen und an zentral zum herunterladen bereitstellen.


Ich würde hier schon mitmachen, kenne mich aber mit den Verfahren nicht wirklich aus, Verbindungen zu einer Druckerei habe ich auch net. 
Aber wenn ein Mehrwissender gute Ideen hat und auch die Tools wie wir den Kalender erstellen, würde ich schon mitmachen.


Bilder steuere ich gerne bei, z.B:

























Gruss


----------



## dede (16. Oktober 2006)

Auch ne Variante (und wesentlich kostengünstiger  !!!! Mir egal, soll die Community entscheiden !!!!!


----------



## Ronja (16. Oktober 2006)

also, ich nehm schon mal einen. bei der menge der Fotos die hier zusammenkommen werden, wäre so ein  365-Tage -Sehsuchtskalender für den Schreibtisch ne geile Sache, sonst redet doch einfach mal mit Hardenberg, das geht bestimmt weg wie warme Semmeln. Gruß Ronja


----------



## Schwabe (16. Oktober 2006)

Als Vorschlag

http://www.kodakgallery.de/CalOverview.jsp


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Oktober 2006)

Also ich wäre auch für einen Tageskalender-wird aber wohl an den Kosten scheitern.
Gibt es Wochenkalender? Dann kämen 52 Bilder unter. Und nicht nur 12...


----------



## Carsten (16. Oktober 2006)

bin dabei. Bilder folgen
www.meinbildkalender.de
da hab ich schon mehrfach was machen lassen

ein paar Beispiele


----------



## sushy (16. Oktober 2006)

Kennt ihr die "Zeit im Griff" Kletter-Kalender? Die sind im A5 Format und am linken Rand geringt. Drinnen ist dann immer ein Foto auf der linken ein Wochenkalender auf der rechten Seite. So was in der Art fänd ich ziemlich cool. Wollt ich auch schon mal selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2fast (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, mir von der heurigen Tour einen Kalender zu erstellen. Jedoch hätte ich mir die Bilder auf dem Laser gedruckt oder als Fotos entwickeln lassen. Bei einem Format von 20x30 kommt das ganze dann auf etwa 6Euro plus Versand oder Selbstabholung in irgendeinem Discounter. Sollte das ganze hier im Forum umgesetzt werden, würde ich mich auch freuen und natürlich Bilder beisteuern. (Vielleicht komme ich ja auch auf diese Art zu einem schönen Foto vom Col Locia )


----------



## dede (17. Oktober 2006)

Col Locia kann ich dir glaub ich in sämtlichen Varianten bieten.....wie hätten Sie's denn gerne ?


----------



## Splash (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich fände es ne super Sache, wäre jedoch für einen Monatskalender. Die Bilder sollten allerdings n.M. ungetagged sein. So wirklich gute Bilder kann ich leider nicht beisteuern ...


----------



## chkimsim (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Poster / Kollage Idee von Dede finde ich klasse, da vermutlich wegen Auflösungs- / Qualitätsunterschieden maximal ein Din A4 Kalender machbar wäre.
Ich habe mir auch die Frage gestellt, ob man den Kalender auf das Thema Transalp einschränken soll oder wir vielleicht versuchen sollten, einen Monatskalender mit Bildern aufgenommen im entsprechenden Monat zu erstellen?
Wenn ich mir die Gallerien von Dede, Carsten, Stuntzi oder Marco anschaue, kämen da schon genug Bilder für 5 Kalender zusammen. Um den Gedanken eines Forumskalenders zu verwirklichen, sollte das zur Verfügung stellen der Fotos vielleicht nach gewissen Regeln wie z.B. im Singlespeed-Thread ablaufen: Jeder nur 1 oder 2 Bilder mit Angabe von Aufnahme-Ort und ~Zeit, sie sollten als Bike-Bilder zu erkennen sein und gewisse Qualitätsmerkmale erfüllen?

Christian


----------



## dede (17. Oktober 2006)

Sehe ich auch so !
Hab ich ne Bildergallerie ???? Wer hat mir die denn untergeschoben ????


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. Oktober 2006)

dede schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so !
> Hab ich ne Bildergallerie ???? Wer hat mir die denn untergeschoben ????



keine sorge, hast keine fotos online gestellt, die "gesperrt" sind  

die anderen haben foto-gallerien ...

schönen feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (17. Oktober 2006)

Aber du hast doch einige von uns, committe dich doch mal mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Transalp-Bildchen, die du hier zum Voting einstellst )))


----------



## Suedlicht (17. Oktober 2006)

superidee, ein paar nette bilder hätte ich auch und nehmen würd ich auf alle fälle auch mind. einen!

südlicht


----------



## C.K. (17. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Idee!
Ein paar Bilder hätte ich auch anzubieten:



 

 

 

 



 

 

 




C.K.


----------



## transalbi (18. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee. Vielleicht kann man ja Marco von dieser Idee begeistern. Ich denke, er ist der beste Profi in der Community für solche Dinge.

Albi


----------



## Carsten (18. Oktober 2006)

wir sollten die Foren Betreiber auffordern eine entsprechen Gallerie zu eröffen. Dann kann jeder abstimmen und die 12 (+1 Titel) Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen kommen in den Kalender.

Vorher aber fest legen: Pixelzahl, Hoch oder quer...


----------



## dede (19. Oktober 2006)

@ Carsten: Macht m.E. so durchaus Sinn !


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> wir sollten die Foren Betreiber auffordern eine entsprechen Gallerie zu eröffen. Dann kann jeder abstimmen und die 12 (+1 Titel) Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen kommen in den Kalender.
> 
> Vorher aber fest legen: Pixelzahl, Hoch oder quer...



12 große?
oder 52 kleinere? -> mehr bilder, und qualität/auflösung nicht ganz so kritisch.


----------



## Fetz (19. Oktober 2006)

Ein Wochenkalender wäre klasse, die Frage ist nur, ob der dann noch bezahlbar ist.


----------



## tvaellen (19. Oktober 2006)

Tolle Idee 
Den hänge ich mir ins Büro. Ich habe eine ganze Reihe von Dolomitenfotos aus diesem Sommer (inbs. Region Bozen -Rosengarten/Latemar - Schlern - Seiser Alm). Da findet sich bestimmt etwas zum Beisteuern.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2006)

hi,

wie gesagt, blacksurf hat evtl. kontakt zu einer druckerei die mit sowas erfahrung hat  ist einer da der grafisch alles umsetzen kann/würde?

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (20. Oktober 2006)

Denke auch, daß mehrere kleinere sinnvoller wären, v.a .auch weil sich dann mehrere "Fotographen" dran beteiligen können und somit sich die ganze Aktion nicht nur auf ein paar Beisteuernde beschränkt !!!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
möchte auch noch eine "Bewerbung" abgeben ...  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304997/cat/14420

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mitm_radl_do (25. Oktober 2006)

dede schrieb:


> Denke auch, daß mehrere kleinere sinnvoller wären, v.a .auch weil sich dann mehrere "Fotographen" dran beteiligen können und somit sich die ganze Aktion nicht nur auf ein paar Beisteuernde beschränkt !!!!



Servus.

Ich hab deine Idee von Anfang an mitverfolgt. Schade dass es jetzt ein bischen ruhig wird im Thread. 
Ist die Idee schon festgezurrt, gibts schon einen Druckservice, steht die Art der Fotoauswahl schon fest?
Die Idee ist zu gut, wir sollten sie nicht unverrrichteter Dinge einschlafen lassen.

beste Grüße


----------



## Fetz (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich will nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall so 'nen Kalender auf dem Schreibtisch haben!!

Der nächste Schritt wäre wohl, eine Galerie zu eröffnen, in die passende Bilder eingestellt und bewertet werden können.
Kann das keine/r vom Forum-Team veranlassen?


----------



## sehne (26. Oktober 2006)

ein wochenkalender aller hardenberg wäre wohl meiner. wo sollen den nun die fotos hingeschickt werden ? bei dem tempo wird´s sonst knapp mit weihnachten 2007.


----------



## Fetz (26. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein Link zu den Harenberg-Wochenkalendern:
http://www.harenberg-kalender.de/kalender/Wochenplaner/detail.php?isbn=3-411-12357-5


----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2006)

falls das hier nix wird: www.nobrakes.de unter Kalender.


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> falls das hier nix wird: www.nobrakes.de unter Kalender.



Schöne Bilder dabei ...


----------



## Ronja (30. Oktober 2006)

kann man den irgendwie kaufen bei no brakes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2006)

frag mal an bei [email protected]
ich hab nicht gesagt das es geht, aber fragen kost ja nix


----------



## Ronja (1. November 2006)

also Leute, es geht bei nobrakes einen Jahreskalender zu ordern, ist möglich. Gruß Ronja


----------



## Fetz (1. November 2006)

Nichts gegen den nobrakes-Kalender, ich hätte mir aber gewünscht, einen Wochenkalender mit den IBC-Best-Of hinzubekommen - das war ja auch die Idee des Threaderöffners. 
Scheint ja leider niemand zuständig zu sein, sonst hätte man zumindest mal eine Galerie mit Abstimmmöglichkeit eröffnen können.


----------



## Ronja (1. November 2006)

ja, aber der Spatz in der Hand..., ich hab dann zur Not auch zwei Kalender, hauptsache überhaupt einen, wenn es ihn nun schon gibt.


----------



## Splash (1. November 2006)

Der noBrakes Kalender sieht auch ganz gut aus und ich hab ja nicht nur eine Stelle bei mir inner Bude, wo ich n Kalender hin hängen wollte. Wenn der IBC-Kalender zustande kommt, hab ich auch weiter Interesse ...


----------



## transalbi (7. November 2006)

Um mal wieder Bewegung in das Thema zu bringen, habe ich eine Anfrage bei einer Druckerei vor Ort gestartet. Preislich macht es erst Sinn ab 100 Examplaren.
Ein Wochenkalender in A5 quer mit 52 Blatt+Deckblatt würde um die 8 Euro kommen.
Ein Monatskalender in A4 mit 12 Blatt+Deckblatt um die 6 Euro.
Versand kommt noch dazu.
Vom Layout her kann man alles machen. Sicher muss auf jeden Fall das IBC-Logo integriert werden.
Um zu erfahren, ob überhaupt 100 Leute Interesse hätten, habe ich ein mal Voting erstellt, siehe hier:
http://www.transalp.info/voting.php

Da bin ich mal gespannt. 

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (7. November 2006)

Bei dem Preis nehm ich dann gerne 2 und tendiere zum Wochenkalender (mehr Bilder)


----------



## Fetz (7. November 2006)

Super Preis - wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!!


----------



## Ronja (7. November 2006)

ich brauch 4, weil geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## MurphysLaw (7. November 2006)

Wäre auch sofort dabei!


----------



## Andi Neumann (7. November 2006)

Wochenkalender, klare Sache !!
Bei dem Preis würd ich auch mehrere nehmen! Tolles Geschenk!  
 Hoffentlich klappt´s!!

Grüße, Andi


----------



## Snakeskin (7. November 2006)

Haben wollen, unbedingt und dann gleich zwei!


----------



## transalbi (7. November 2006)

Könnte in etwa so aussehen.
http://www.transalp.info/IBC Kalender Januar.pdf

Wochenkalender wird wohl zu knapp werden, wegen der noch zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.
Das IBC-Logo bräuchte ich in sehr guter Qualität. Hat das nicht Dave gemacht?

Albi


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. November 2006)

zwei bitte


----------



## Fetz (8. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Wochenkalender wird wohl zu knapp werden, wegen der noch zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.
> Das IBC-Logo bräuchte ich in sehr guter Qualität. Hat das nicht Dave gemacht?
> 
> Albi



Na, ich hoffe doch, wir bekommen den Wochenkalender noch hin! Ist ja "erst" Anfang November.
Wir sollten nur schleunigst eine Galerie eröffnen, um Bilder einstellen und darüber abstimmen zu können.


----------



## Postmann (8. November 2006)

ich würd auch 2-3 nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (8. November 2006)

jaaaaaa, kannst es als bestellt betrachten ( 4 Stück) Gruß Ronja


----------



## transalbi (8. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Wir sollten nur schleunigst eine Galerie eröffnen, um Bilder einstellen und darüber abstimmen zu können.



Hier ist die Galerie, ich habe mal ein Testbild reingestellt. 
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/index.php
Wenn ihr Bilder hochladen wollt, müsst ihr euch registrieren mit einer funktionierenden email-Adresse, damit, falls das Bild gewählt wird, eine Nachricht an euch gehen kann.
Ansonsten auch hier abstimmen, ob überhaupt (bisher meist positiv):
http://www.transalp.info/voting.php
Wenn sich die Zahl der positiven Abstimmer der hundert nähert, mache ich mir Gedanken darüber, wie man konkret Bestellungen auslösen kann.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (8. November 2006)

Super, endlich tut sich was!
Ich werde nachher gleich mal meine Tourbilder durchgehen. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass auch Rundtouren in den Alpen/Dolomiten und nicht ausschließlich Transalps gelten.


----------



## transalbi (8. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Super, endlich tut sich was!
> Ich werde nachher gleich mal meine Tourbilder durchgehen. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass auch Rundtouren in den Alpen/Dolomiten und nicht ausschließlich Transalps gelten.



Bitte nur ein Bild pro User. Und logischerweise muss das kein Transalpbild sein.
Möglichst nur Querformat!!!!

Albi


----------



## Levty (8. November 2006)

Hab jetzt meins auch hinzugefügt. Ist knapp am Foto des Monats vorbeigeschreddert


----------



## mitm_radl_do (8. November 2006)

Servus,

ich hab jetzt auch mal n Bildchen eingestellt.



Mal schaun, ob ich als Alpencross Neuling da ne Chance hab...

@Albi
Danke dass du aktiv geworden bist. Die gute Idee wäre ja fast eingeschlafen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fetz (8. November 2006)

War 'ne schwere Entscheidung:


----------



## Levty (8. November 2006)

Sehe ich richtig dass du da den Fuß auf dem Boden hast? 

Ab ins Nordic Walkig Forum! xD


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2006)

Hallo Albi,
das: 





transalbi schrieb:


> Bitte nur ein Bild pro User. ...


sollte aus meiner Sicht restriktiv gehalten werden, um das Ganze nicht ausufern zu lassen. 
Dann noch eine Frage: wie wird abgestimmt? Über den auf der Seite vorhandenen Bewertungsmechanismus (mit den Sternen) oder wird die Galerie irgendwann zugemacht und es gibt einen eigenständigen Bildauswahlprozess?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (9. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig dass du da den Fuß auf dem Boden hast?
> 
> Ab ins Nordic Walkig Forum! xD



Ich war der Fotograf und bin selbstverständlich während des Fotografierens (und danach) gefahren


----------



## transalbi (9. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo Albi,
> sollte aus meiner Sicht restriktiv gehalten werden, um das Ganze nicht ausufern zu lassen.
> Dann noch eine Frage: wie wird abgestimmt? Über den auf der Seite vorhandenen Bewertungsmechanismus (mit den Sternen) oder wird die Galerie irgendwann zugemacht und es gibt einen eigenständigen Bildauswahlprozess?



Auf der Galerieseite gibt es eine Bewertungsfunktion. Die liefert sicher gute Anhaltspunkte.
Ein weiteres Kriterium ist dann die technische Bildqualität. d.h. ob es für einen Ausdruck ausreichend ist.

Albi


----------



## Fetz (9. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Auf der Galerieseite gibt es eine Bewertungsfunktion. Die liefert sicher gute Anhaltspunkte.
> Ein weiteres Kriterium ist dann die technische Bildqualität. d.h. ob es für einen Ausdruck ausreichend ist.
> 
> Albi


Nachdem nur ein Upload von Dateien bis 1.040 kb zulässig ist, ist es natürlich schwer zu raten, was der einzelne für Ausgangsmaterial zuhause hat.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Nachdem nur ein Upload von Dateien bis 1.040 kb zulässig ist, ist es natürlich schwer zu raten, was der einzelne für Ausgangsmaterial zuhause hat.


Genau, musste mein Bild auch vorher kleiner machen. Watt nu? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## transalbi (9. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Genau, musste mein Bild auch vorher kleiner machen. Watt nu?



Die maximale Uploadgröße ist eine Restriktion des Programmes. 
Einfache Lösung:
1. Beim Hochladen angeben, welche max. Pixelzahl für das Bild verfügbar ist
2. eine email-Adresse angeben, damit ich dann das Bild anfordern kann, wenn es ausgewählt wurde

P:S.: wobei man nach meiner Erfahrung mit Bildgrößen von 1 MB schon ganz gute Resultate erzielt

Albi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> ... 1. Beim Hochladen angeben, welche max. Pixelzahl für das Bild verfügbar ist
> ...



Kann man nachträglich wohl nicht mehr machen, oder?! Daher hier: Bild liegt in 2.592x1.944 Pixel vor. E-Mail-Addi ist drin.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (9. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kann man den Thread oder zumindest den link zur Fotogallery nicht in die NEWS packen, damit sie auch mehr gelesen wird und die Teilnahme steigt?

Gruß
Micha

P.S. Ich hab Thomas mal per PM angeschrieben dazu.


----------



## Postmann (9. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die maximale Uploadgröße ist eine Restriktion des Programmes.
> Einfache Lösung:
> 1. Beim Hochladen angeben, welche max. Pixelzahl für das Bild verfügbar ist
> 2. eine email-Adresse angeben, damit ich dann das Bild anfordern kann, wenn es ausgewählt wurde
> ...


 
Wieso machen wir nicht hier im Fotoalbum des Forums eine separate Gallerie auf? Hier gibt es keine Begrenzung von 1 MB!!


----------



## Andi Neumann (9. November 2006)

Hier noch ein hübsches Bildchen von der diesjährigen Transalp.
Damit hier wieder was weitergeht!!  





Grüße, Andi


----------



## Fetz (9. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Bitte nur ein Bild pro User. Und logischerweise muss das kein Transalpbild sein.
> Möglichst nur Querformat!!!!
> 
> Albi



Wäre schön, wenn sich alle dran halten könnten - Carsten!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. November 2006)

Vielleicht hat er *ein Bild *mit *ein Album *verwechselt    ... Auch wenn die Bilder schön sind - der Fairness halber sollte sich hier schon jeder an die Regeln halten.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## transalbi (10. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er *ein Bild *mit *ein Album *verwechselt    ... Auch wenn die Bilder schön sind - der Fairness halber sollte sich hier schon jeder an die Regeln halten.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kein Problem, ich frag ihn, welches drinbleiben soll, die anderen kann ich löschen.

Albi


----------



## Carsten (10. November 2006)

Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Ich habs übersehen? War keine Absicht, ich habs übersehen...
sagt mir bitte welches bleiben soll, dann kommen die anderen raus...


----------



## Bäcker (11. November 2006)

tach 
wíe wär´s mit dem bild 



gruß


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. November 2006)

Das einzige, was ich hier mit einer TRANSALP in Verbindung bringen kann, ist die Flasche Hefeweizen am vorderen Jump. Das dann allerdings auch jeden Abend ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Dumb (11. November 2006)

also ein bild kann ich leider gar nicht bieten... aber nur wenns euch hilft... ich nehm mindestens ein exemplar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte auch gern 3 Stück.

Hier noch ein Bild von mir






Rothaarsteig 2004


----------



## Single-Trail (13. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Könnte in etwa so aussehen.
> http://www.transalp.info/IBC Kalender Januar.pdf
> 
> Wochenkalender wird wohl zu knapp werden, wegen der noch zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.
> ...



womit haste das denn gemacht.... ich könnte mir sowas gut vorstellen:






aber ich brauche was um die tage und so zu machen das hab ich einfach gerade aus deinem rausgeschnitten weil ich zu faul war


----------



## _mike_ (13. November 2006)

Auch 3 x bestell


----------



## checky (13. November 2006)

klasse Idee  

Wie bekommt Ihr nur alle so schöne Fotos hin. Ich bin irgendwie zu plöde dafür


----------



## Ronja (13. November 2006)

können Logo und die Tagesübesicht nicht ausserhalb des Bildes?


----------



## Fetz (13. November 2006)

Da wäre ich auch dafür. 
Für das Titelbild wär's ja ok.


----------



## Thorsten_F (13. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch dafür.
> Für das Titelbild wär's ja ok.



ich auch


----------



## Single-Trail (13. November 2006)

das war ja nur so ne kleine probe.....

kann mir jemand sagen wie man die wochentage am besten hinbekommt? gibts da ein gutes prog was am besten noch freeware is?

und wie krieg ich ne datei in pdf umgewandelt??

das bild hab ich nich beim biken gemacht, das is vom diesejährigen wanderurlaub (nur mal so am rande) war leider noch nie mim bike in den alpen aber das kommt sicherlich noch


----------



## MATTESM (13. November 2006)

dann war ich halt auch mal so frei... das foto was ich eigentlich einstellen wollt habe ich zwar auf dei schnelle nicht gefunden, aber was solls, dafür ists fast noch aktuell... weitermachen! bin gespannt auf das ergebnis!
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2006)

Für PDF brauchst du den Acrobat Destiller, den behandelst Du wie einen Drucker, d.h. Datei drucken: Acrobat Destiller -> speichern unter -> fertig ist das PDF.


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2006)

bei meinbildkalender.de ist das Kalendarium mit drin
Ist ein überzeugendes Angebot, auch wenns ein paar cent mehr kostet wie woanders.


----------



## Fetz (13. November 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> bei meinbildkalender.de ist das Kalendarium mit drin
> Ist ein überzeugendes Angebot, auch wenns ein paar cent mehr kostet wie woanders.



Die "paar cent" sind beim Monatskalender 8,90  im Vergleich zu transalbis Vorschlag. 
Außerdem hoffe ich immer noch auf den Wochenkalender.


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2006)

Wochenkalender wäre schon fein, vor allem wenn man jeden Tag Platz hätte was rien zu kritzeln ...dann hängt ihn meine Frau auch in die Küche


----------



## reiner (13. November 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie man die wochentage am besten hinbekommt? gibts da ein gutes prog was am besten noch freeware is?


Wenn dein Programm VBA-Macros kann, dann kannst du einfach die Weekday(<date>) Funktion benutzen. Sie liefert 1-7 für So-Sa. Wenn du mir sagst, in welcher Form du den Input (Wochentage, Feiertage) brauchst, kann ich dir auch gerne behilflich sein (email: reinerben [klammaaff] gmx [punkt] de). Abgesehen davon hätte ich noch VBA-Macros für Berechnung von Kalenderwoche und Feiertage.


Single-Trail schrieb:


> und wie krieg ich ne datei in pdf umgewandelt??


Mitm Adobe-Distiller, aber auch Word, Excel oder Zeichenprogramme wie CorelDraw können erstellte Dokumente in PDF abspeichern/exportieren/freigeben.
[EDIT]: Ich nehm das zurück. Word/Excel kann nicht von selbst PDF erzeugen, sondern nur wenn der Distiller drauf ist.

servus


----------



## Fetz (13. November 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wochenkalender wäre schon fein, vor allem wenn man jeden Tag Platz hätte was rien zu kritzeln ...dann hängt ihn meine Frau auch in die Küche


Ein bestechendes Argument - hab mich bislang auf meinen "Machtbereich" konzentriert.   



reiner schrieb:


> ..., aber auch Word, Excel oder Zeichenprogramme wie CorelDraw können erstellte Dokumente in PDF abspeichern/exportieren/freigeben.


rtf ok, aber pdf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (13. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> rtf ok, aber pdf??


Hab nochmal genauer nachgefragt. Ich hab leider Schmarrn erzählt, denn Word/Excel kann nur PDF erzeugen, wenn der Distiller installiert ist. Es gibt natürlich so Freeware-Konverter wie Word2PDF oder so. Aber ob die was taugen, weiss ich nicht.
Ich denke, für eine Druckerei braucht man schon ein direkt erzeugtes PDF.

Servus


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2006)

Notfalls schickt mir wer ne CD mit den Daten, ich kann konvertieren...
Ansonsten sollt die Fotos eh einer mit Photoshop bearbeiten und tunen...einer der davon was versteht mein ich..


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2006)

Vertieft euch mal nicht zu tief in die technischen Details. Noch steht ein ok oder zustimmendes Nicken von den Obermoderatoren des Forums aus.
Immerhin müsste ich in dem Falle, dass ich eine Druckerei beauftrage, erst mal eine Menge Geld in die Hand nehmen bzw. in Vorleistung gehen. Und ich möchte dann nicht, irgendwelchen Unterstellungen ausgeliefert sein, dass mich ich da irgendwie bereichern will.
Außerdem brauchen wir, wenn wir das IBC-Logo drauf haben wollen, und da sind sich wohl alle einig, schon eine "offizielle" Authorisierung.

Ansonsten sind Bikebilder im gesamten breiten Spektrum wünschenswert. Es gibt ja nicht nur Transalp. Das von Bäcker ist mal was anderes.
Auch andere Gegenden außerhalb von Europa würden dieSache bereichern.

@Carsten: Photoshop habe ich und ich weiß auch, wie man damit umgeht.

Servus

Albi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. November 2006)

Nicht verzetteln - machen! Wir haben Mitte November ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Nicht verzetteln - machen! Wir haben Mitte November ...



An mir solls nicht liegen. Ich habe eben eine Anfrag an die admins geschickt.


----------



## transalbi (13. November 2006)

Entwurf Wochenkalender A5 HochFormat:


----------



## claumo (13. November 2006)

reiner schrieb:


> Hab nochmal genauer nachgefragt. Ich hab leider Schmarrn erzählt, denn Word/Excel kann nur PDF erzeugen, wenn der Distiller installiert ist. Es gibt natürlich so Freeware-Konverter wie Word2PDF oder so. Aber ob die was taugen, weiss ich nicht.
> Ich denke, für eine Druckerei braucht man schon ein direkt erzeugtes PDF.
> 
> Servus




Z.B. OpenOffice ist freie Software ( http://www.openoffice.org/ ) und kann Dokumente als PDF exportieren... 

... würde auch gerne ein Foto mit der bewährten Kombination Bindelweg/Marmolada zur Verfügung stellen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/311276/cat/14704


----------



## Ronja (14. November 2006)

Hallo Albi, beide Varianten sehen gut aus! Das Geld ziehste halt vorher ein, wenn es zur Tat geht.


----------



## chkimsim (14. November 2006)

Hallo,
Schön das wieder Bewegung in das Thema IBC-Kalender gekommen ist. Der Vorschlag von transalbi mit dem Kalender aus der Druckerei klingt sehr gut und auch günstig, ich möchte aber folgendes zu bedenken geben:
Die Druckerei liefert mit Sicherheit nur an eine Person, die dann auch in Vorlage treten muss. Danach stellt sich die Frage, wie kommt der Kalender von dieser Person zu den Bestellern? Dies ist noch einmal mit einiger Arbeit verbunden. 
Aus der Sicht wäre das nutzen eines Online-Dienstes wohl deutlich einfach, wenn auch teurer. Ich habe mal eine Mail an meinbildkalender.de geschickt mit der Frage, ob es möglich wäre, einen Kalender als Bestellvorlage zu erstellen und ob es "Mengenrabatt" gibt.
Zu guter letzt sollten wir uns noch auf ein Medium für das veröffentlichen der Bilder einigen. Einige sind in Coppermine zu finden, andere posten sie hier oder im Fotoalbum. 

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2006)

Vor allem solten letztendlich Bilder in max. Qualität verwendet werden. Coppermine läßt ja nur 1 MB zu...was meine Bilder um Faktor 3 schrumpft.
Zum Auswählen taugts, danach müssen Bilder per mail/CD zusammen gesammelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Naja - selbst wenn man anschliessend die 13 Bilder zusammen sammelt, die die besten Bewertungen bekommen haben, dann ist das ja auch nicht eine so grosse Datenmenge, dass man es nicht per Mail verschicken könnte.


----------



## transalbi (14. November 2006)

So, Thomas hat mir das Logo geschickt. Das ist quasi die Authorisierung.
Hier sind die Layoutentwürfe als Final Drafts. Monatskalender - Format A4-hoch. 
Große Änderungen wird es nicht mehr geben können.
Am Donnerstag gehe ich zur Endverhandlung in die Druckerei.
Da ich wohl in Vorleistung treten muss, schlage ich ein Bestell- und Bezahlprozedere wie folgt vor.
Ich habe ein Bestellformular vorbereitet. Wenn ihr das ausfüllt und eure *korrekte* email-Adresse eintragt, gibt es dann ein automatisches Antwort-Email mit den Kontoinfos für Deutschland und Ausland. Das werden wegen der Versandkosten zwei unterschiedliche Preise sein. Damit es nicht zu kompliziert wird, werde ich die Versandkosten (Porto und Verpackung) in den Endpreis einrechnen. So bald das mit der Druckerei klar ist, stelle ich das Formular ins Netz.
Vorabüberweisungen wären so möglich. Ich vertraue auf eure vielfach geäußerten Wünsche, dass ein IBC-Kalender her soll.
Wenn irgendwas schiefgehen sollte, überweise ich alles zurück (habe ich bei meinen Transalp Roadbooks auch so gehandhabt und es gab nie Klagen).
Es wäre nett, wenn sich mal jemand per PM melden könnte, der das Formular mal von extern testet. Ich geb dann den Link durch.
Wenn alles klappt, sollte Anfang nächster Woche die Endauswahl getroffen werden und die finale Produktion laufen. 

*Deckblatt*







*Monatsseite*






Albi


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Hmm .. Porto schon mit eingerechnet? Was ist denn mit den Leuten, die evtl mehrere Kalender haben wollen - da macht das nicht ganz so viel Sinn. Das Gleiche gilt auch bei Sammelbestellern. Würde es dann nicht Sinn machen, wenn man das Porto anschliessend drauf addiert?


----------



## transalbi (14. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Hmm .. Porto schon mit eingerechnet? Was ist denn mit den Leuten, die evtl mehrere Kalender haben wollen - da macht das nicht ganz so viel Sinn. Das Gleiche gilt auch bei Sammelbestellern. Würde es dann nicht Sinn machen, wenn man das Porto anschliessend drauf addiert?



Ich lasse die Rechnung von der Druckerei gerne auf deinen Namen ausstellen. 
Du kriegst dann die Lieferung, 
lässt dir das Geld überweisen, 
kaufst Verpackungsmaterial, 
tütest die Kalender ein, 
schreibst die Adressen drauf, 
klebst die Briefmarken drauf und
trägst das Ganze zur Post.

Nichts für ungut, mein Lieber. Ich muss das Ganze nicht vorantreiben. Das ist auch mir mich eine private Angelegenheit.

Albi


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Sorry, ich wollte Dich damit nicht angreifen. Ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn am Ende n bisserl was für Dich übrig bleiben sollte (keine Unterstellung!). War nur ne Idee, um evtl die Leute zu motivieren, gleich mehrere Kalender zu bestellen ...


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. November 2006)

na zumindest das ´Kalendereinpacken-Bier´ sollten wir Andreas schon gönnen.
Schliesslich hat er den ganzen Umstand mit der Sache.


----------



## Ronja (14. November 2006)

Hallo, ich denke auch, es ist so am praktikabelsten, bei mehr Kalendern ist das Porto ja auch teurer, denn ich denke zwei sind ja schon ausserhalb des Brieflimits. Meinerseits findet das Verfahren volle Akzeptanz, danke für Dein Engagement, Gruß Ronja


----------



## marco (14. November 2006)

gute initiative! Hab ein bild für einen eventuellen wintermonat hochgeladen.

Beim ansehen der schon hochgeladenen bilder fällt mir auf, dass bei vielen die stimmung fehlt. Wäre besser die stimmung des transalps rüberzubringen als schattenlose panoramas zu haben, finde ich. 

Es ist aber nur meine meinung, ich weiss nicht wirklich, welche richtung der kalender haben soll


----------



## dave (14. November 2006)

@Albi:
Bin Deiner Bitte nachgekommen ...  







marco schrieb:


> Beim ansehen der schon hochgeladenen bilder fällt mir auf, dass bei vielen die stimmung fehlt.



Bitte nicht krumm nehmen, aber das sehe ich bei einigen leider genauso.  

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich übrigens nur Bilder miteinbeziehen, die auch tatsächlich einen visuellen Bezug zum Biken haben und auf reine - wen auch reizvolle - Landschaftsbilder verzichten.

@marco + carsten:
Wäre praktisch die relevanten Informationen (Link zur Bewertungs-Gallery, Umfrage usw.) im ersten Post des Threads unterzubringen und ggf. zu aktualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (15. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,  

Euch gebührt größter Respekt für das was hier auf die Beine gestellt wird.  

Natürlich werde ich auch einen (evtl. auch mehr) Kalender ordern.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## transalbi (15. November 2006)

marco schrieb:


> Es ist aber nur meine meinung, ich weiss nicht wirklich, welche richtung der kalender haben soll



dede hat ja ursprünglich die Idee in den Ring geworfen, als Transalpkalender.
Wobei ich persönlich das nicht so eng sehen würde.
@marco und dave
Was meint ihr genau mit Stimmung?


----------



## Fetz (15. November 2006)

Ich finde das mit der "fehlenden Stimmung" nicht so dramatisch. Es geht ja nicht um einen "Berufsfotografen auf Transalp"-Kalender. Da kann ich mir gleich den Kalender der Bike bestellen.
Schade ist, dass es offenbar mit dem Wochenkalender nicht klappt. Die Bilder dafür würden wir doch zusammenbringen?


----------



## MATTESM (15. November 2006)

wir brauchen hier noch mehr fotos. viel mehr fotos. würde mal bis auf weiteres die regel aufrecht erhalten dass jeder nur eines einstellt. aber wenn es nicht reicht (wochenkallender?) dann sollten wir vielleicht ein zweites zulassen. dabei sollten wir auf alle fälle auswählen und nicht einfach alle die wir bekommen können reinnnehmen, marco hat schon recht, da sind fotos mit viel stimmung und bildlicher spannung drin aber auch recht flache. und einen monat oder eine woche lang immer auf ein recht flaches foto schauen... da wandert das ding in die ecke. 

weiter so, macht spaß. nehme natürlich auch eine...

herr dr., meinen respekt für die initiative!

..m..


----------



## marco (15. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit der "fehlenden Stimmung" nicht so dramatisch. Es geht ja nicht um einen "Berufsfotografen auf Transalp"-Kalender. Da kann ich mir gleich den Kalender der Bike bestellen.
> Schade ist, dass es offenbar mit dem Wochenkalender nicht klappt. Die Bilder dafür würden wir doch zusammenbringen?



Stimmung hat mit berufsfotografen* gar nichts zu tun. Es geht um eindrücke. Es muss kein perfektes foto sein, um die stimmung zu fangen. Es könnten z.b. müde gesichter, ein tag im regen, die gemütlichkeit einer hüttenübernachtung sein. Alles, was mit transalp zu tun hat, nicht nur panoramas.

marco
* ich wusste es, dass der satz "Es geht ja nicht um einen "Berufsfotografen auf Transalp"-Kalender" rauskommen würde. Deswegen habe ich bis jetzt nur 1 foto von mir vorgeschlagen, hätte aber nichts dagegen, wenn gar kein foto von mir drin wäre.


----------



## Wuudi (15. November 2006)

Was für ein Format brauchts denn überhaupt ?

Querformat ? 4:3 oder 3:2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (15. November 2006)

Leute, super Sache! Natürlich nehme auch ich einen Kalender. Wann ist die Deadline zum Einstellen der Vorschlagsbilder? Mein Beitrag ist in Arbeit (nein, es ist natürlich nicht so, dass ich das Foto erst noch schießen muss!)


----------



## Single-Trail (15. November 2006)

reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Mitm Adobe-Distiller, aber auch Word, Excel oder Zeichenprogramme wie CorelDraw können erstellte Dokumente in PDF abspeichern/exportieren/freigeben.
> [EDIT]: Ich nehm das zurück. Word/Excel kann nicht von selbst PDF erzeugen, sondern nur wenn der Distiller drauf ist.
> 
> servus



stimmt mit corel geht sowas muss isch direkt mal die funktion suchen....

ich hab das ganze mit Photoshop CS2 gemacht

*edit: so könnte es als pdf aussehen (also jetz nur die vorderseite) : klick mich um die pdf zu sehen*


----------



## Carsten (15. November 2006)

noch was grundsätzliches: für alle Bilder die letztendlich rein kommen muß der Einsender unterschreiben, das er die Rechte an dem Bild hat. Ich mein ja bloß, da mir das Beispieltitelbild sehr bekannt vorkommt 
Ich hab auch furchtbar viele Fotos in meinem Fundus, die z.B. Dave oder Harald gemacht haben....


----------



## Beerchen (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

wo kann man den Kalender bestellen 
möchte nämlich auch 2 Stk. haben


----------



## thof (15. November 2006)

Hab' zwei Bilder hochgeladen (ich weiß, jeder nur eins, aber die Auswahl ist im Moment ja eher gering).


----------



## dave (15. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> @marco und dave
> Was meint ihr genau mit Stimmung?



ich habe mich dabei im gegensatz zu marco auch auf die landschaftsbetonten fotos bezogen und u. a. den von MATTESM bereits angemerkten punkt zur bildlichen spannung zwischen dem biker und seiner umgebung gemeint.

hier mal ein beispiel (v. Harald Phillipp):






es kann aber auch inhaltliche spannung geben durch die witterung (nebel, herannahende gewitter, ...), so wie bei marcos foto zu sehen.

sehr stimmungsvoll finde ich ansonsten auch fotos bei denen das licht konturen modelliert und kontraste schafft (v. Harald Phillipp) ...







... oder sich andersherum der blickfang durch die umgebenden schatten ergibt (v. [FW] FLO).






na ja, nur so zur inspiration ... da könnte man noch so viel mehr schreiben. 
und es ist ja auch nur mein persönlicher geschmack ...


----------



## dave (15. November 2006)

@thof:
hey, das ist ja ein lustiges motiv! im gegensatz zu den autofahrern halten sich wenigstens die schafe an den sicherheitsabstand.


----------



## thof (15. November 2006)

Dafür haben sie den halben Trail zugeschi$$en.


----------



## Single-Trail (16. November 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> noch was grundsätzliches: für alle Bilder die letztendlich rein kommen muß der Einsender unterschreiben, das er die Rechte an dem Bild hat. Ich mein ja bloß, da mir das Beispieltitelbild sehr bekannt vorkommt



ich nehme mal an das du mit Bespieltitelbild nicht meins meinst  

das hab ich persöhnlich dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien geschossen in den Alpen ich kann dir sogar sagen wo es war....


----------



## Ronja (17. November 2006)

Das Bild mit den Schafen sollte dringend rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. November 2006)

Ich will auch einen Kalender! 
Wo muss ich unterschreiben? 

Geile Bilder! 
Wegen mir könnts gleich wieder Sommer werden.


----------



## transalbi (17. November 2006)

Ab sofort kann der IBC-Kalender 2007 bestellt werden.
Info in Kurzform:
Es wird ein Monatskalender (Format A 4 - Hochkant) werden.
*Preise:*
9 EUR pro Kalender inkl. Versand für Deutschland.
11,50 EUR pro Kalender inkl. Versand ins europäische Ausland.

Ich muss die Rechnung an die Druckerei bezahlen, d.h. ich werde erst das finale o.k. an die Druckerei geben, wenn 50 Bestellungen eingegangen sind und auch das Geld von euch überwiesen ist.
Anders geht es nicht, es sei denn, irgendjemand von euch ist bereit, sich an den Erstellungskosten zu beteiligen.
Also lasst mich bzw. die Interessierten aus dem Forum nicht hängen. 
Wenn alles klappt, sollten die Kalender in der ersten Dekade Dezember fertig sein und ich kann Weihnachtsmann spielen.

*Bestellinfo: *hier klicken
*Kalenderinfos: *hier klicken


Albi


----------



## MATTESM (17. November 2006)

bestellt... schön dass das so fein vor sich hinrollt. ich hätt ja noch das eine oder andere bild... aber ich darf ja nicht! oder...?

..m..


----------



## Andi Neumann (18. November 2006)

Soeben 4 Kalender bestellt.
Fein, daß die Geschichte so prima zum Laufen gekommen ist!
Mit den tollen Bildern die zur Auswahl stehen, kann eh nichts schief gehen!
Und vom Zeitpunkt paßt es genau für ein prima Weihnachtsgeschenk !!  

@ Albi                            Danke, daß Du Dich hier so reingehängt hast!!   

@ all           ...bestellen...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Snakeskin (18. November 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe ebenfalls zwei Kalender bestellt, super Sache von dir, Gratulation!!!!!!

Wenn nichts geht, hier im Forum geht immer was.


----------



## axx (19. November 2006)

Ich hab auch mal noch ein Bild hochgeladen:






Ist allerdings kein Transalp-Bild. Hoffentlich merkt's keiner


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. November 2006)

hi,

kann ich bis morgen früh noch ein bild hochladen oder bin ich schon zu spät dran?

habe ja hunderte zur auswahl, aber kam bisher noch nicht dazu mal eins rauszusuchen ...

wenn's noch okay ist für die finale abstimmung, suche ich heute abend eins raus.

ciao,
elmar

p.s.: wochenkalender hätte ich auch pfiffiger gefunden. selbst bei den bike-kalendern für teures geld sind öfter motive, die ich nicht spannend finde, so dass ich dann schon früher weiter blätter oder eben das bild einen monat "erdulde". und 52 bilder würden wir locker zusammenkriegen, wenn nötig eben mehrere bilder von einem. wie marco auch sagte, das können ja auch mal bilder ohne landschaft sein. naja, wäre ein plan für 2008, wenn es für 2007 nicht mehr mit dem wochenkalender klappt. dennoch danke für das nette projekt!


----------



## transalbi (20. November 2006)

Hallo Elmar,
bis morgen geht schon noch, wobei ich Mittwoch wohl die Galerie schließen werde, weil inzwischen recht viele Bestellungen eingegangen sind (Stand: heute 9:15 Uhr - 55 Stück), so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass ich den Druckauftrag Ende dieser Woche erteilen werde.

Albi


----------



## dede (20. November 2006)

Ciao Andreas, hast du meine Mail bekommen ? Hab leider die wirklich guten nur als ungescannte DIAs aber vielleicht ist da ja auch was dabei..... Hol mir natürlich auch ein paar Exemplare. Solltest du finanzielle Hilfe brauchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. November 2006)

bestellt man, ohne zu wissen, welche bilder?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. November 2006)

@ albi: okay, bild von mir kommt morgen früh in die gallerie! danke.

ja, scheint, man bestellt den kalender und am ende sind halt die bilder dabei, die die masse für gut befunden hat. muss man sich auf den geschmack der masse verlassen  denke aber, das passt schon.

wie gesagt, denke wenn das projekt für 2007 gut läuft könnte man für 2008 auch einen wochenkalender in angriff nehmen. müssen ja nicht immer nur bilder aus der laufenden saison sein. aber mit etwas mehr vorbereitungszeit und ggf. auch zulassung von 2 oder 3 bildern pro user kriegt man sicher genug gutes material zusammen. auch wenn die wenigsten profi-fotografen sind, aber da kommen doch immer wieder schöne bilder zustande.


----------



## transalbi (20. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> bestellt man, ohne zu wissen, welche bilder?


Da kann ich mit einem klaren Jein antworten.
Erste Orientierung gibt die Galerie, nach Bestbewertung. Die Autoren bekommen im Laufe der Woche eine Nachricht, wo sie das Original und mit welchen Angaben hinschicken sollen (per email an mich-logischerweise). Im letzten Schritt hängt es davon ab, ob die Bildqualität des Originals ausreicht. da bespreche ich mich mit Dave.

Albi


----------



## dubbel (20. November 2006)

galerie?
bei ... » IBC Kalender 2007 - Galerie  ("IBC Kalender 2007 - Galerie / hier sollen bilder reingestellt ausgewählt werden für einen evtl IBC-Kalender") 
find ich genau 1 foto.


----------



## dave (20. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> galerie?
> bei ... » IBC Kalender 2007 - Galerie ("IBC Kalender 2007 - Galerie / hier sollen bilder reingestellt ausgewählt werden für einen evtl IBC-Kalender")
> find ich genau 1 foto.



dann schau' besser mal hier 
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Yehaw! Hab heute eine Mail bekommen, dass ich in der Auswahl bin. Gleich mal beantwortet!

Echt geil die Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. November 2006)

ich hab auch zwei bestellt!
vielen dank für die arbeit die du da reingesteckt hast.


----------



## transalbi (21. November 2006)

Kalendervorschau ist online:
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/

Noch kann "gemeckert" werden.
Heute ist deadline für Bilder hochladen.
Donnerstag geht der Auftrag an die Druckerei.
Alles wird gut!

Albi


----------



## Fetz (21. November 2006)

Sieht gut aus!
Nur der Text auf dem Deckblatt "Ein Projekt..." hängt etwas unmotivert in der Gegend herum.
Was mir auch nicht klar ist: Weshalb sind die ersten Tage des Monats blau (aber das wird wohl nicht so bleiben)?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2006)

habe bzw. wollte auch einen Kalender bestellen!
Nur die Bestätigungsmail ist bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen (ist schon ein paar Stunden her)

- nein ist nicht in meinem Spamordner
- ja die E-Mail Adresse war richtig!

Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen???


----------



## Superfriend (21. November 2006)

@ Albi

Sieht doch gut aus, vielen Dank schonmal! Great job, mate!
Mein einziger Kritikpunkt: Sehe ich richtig, dass Comic als Schrift verwendet wurde? Gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Sieht zu verspielt aus und ist ziemlich ausgelutscht, da Comic eine Zeit lang eine ziemliche Modeschrift zu sein schien. Soll aber nur meine bescheidene Einzelmeinung sein...


----------



## Levty (21. November 2006)

Darf ich noch etwas an meinem Bild, bzw das was druntersteht verbessern?
Ich hab als "Forumname" meinen Nick (Levty) angegeben, das ist aber nicht der vom Fotogfrafen. Ich seh gerade dass der Nick vom Fotomann gemeint war . Hiermit: Forumname Fotograf: "easymtbiker"

Hoffe das geht auf diesem Wege und hoffentlich werde ich auch aufgenommen :träum:


----------



## Coffee (22. November 2006)

2 bestellt udn schon bezahlt  jetzt muss es nur noch dezember werden udn der kalender kommen 

coffee


----------



## dubbel (22. November 2006)

beim dezemberbild vom spoilsport könnte man den photographen wegphotoshoppen


----------



## transalbi (22. November 2006)

dank dem Input von dave haben wir nun eine aktuelle Fast-Endfassung:
siehe Galerie:
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/

Albi


----------



## Fetz (22. November 2006)

Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskee69 (22. November 2006)

Sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus.
Hab gestern auch einen bestellt und es hat alles problemlos geklappt, auch mit der Bestätigungsmail.
Danke nochmal für die Arbeit, die sich alle Beteiligten gemacht haben.


----------



## Sanz (22. November 2006)

Hi, auch von mir danke an alle! Es wurde geschrieben, daß morgen bzw. übermorgen die Bilder ausgewertet werden. Wann sind die Top 12 fix?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## thof (22. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> dank dem Input von dave haben wir nun eine aktuelle Fast-Endfassung:
> siehe Galerie:
> http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/
> 
> Albi



Die vorläufige Endauswahl entspricht allerdings überhaupt nicht denen, die am besten bewertet wurden


----------



## transalbi (22. November 2006)

thof schrieb:


> Die vorläufige Endauswahl entspricht allerdings überhaupt nicht denen, die am besten bewertet wurden



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie du zählst, aber z.B. von den 12 am besten bewerteten sind momentan 11 in der Endauswahl.


----------



## thof (22. November 2006)

--- removed


----------



## chrissie (22. November 2006)

Super Sache der Kalender   Vielen Dank dafür!

Hab grade 2 Stück bestellt und die Bestätigung ist auch schon da.

Gruß,
Chrissie


----------



## mitm_radl_do (22. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> ...aber z.B. von den 12 am besten bewerteten sind momentan 11 in der Endauswahl.



Schade daß nicht die bestbewerteten in die Endauswahl gekommen sind.

Hier spricht meine persönliche Enttäuschung aus mir...  

Das Recht einer abschließenden Bildbewertung steht wohl doch den "Machern" zu.
Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die von mir bestellten Kalender und danke allen, die mit diesem Projekt Mühen auf sich nahmen, besonders albi  

Beste Grüße


----------



## Fetz (23. November 2006)

@transalbi
Zunächst mal vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz - wäre sonst sicher nichts geworden.

Die Endauswahl ist mir allerdings nicht ganz klar:

Weshalb 15 Bilder für 12 Monate + Titel?
Warum ist das am besten bewertete Bild nur auf dem undankbaren 13. Platz?
Weshalb sind die Schafe nicht dabei aber das Pferd (das Pferd findet sich auf Seite 3 der am besten bewerteten Bilder)?
Ich hätte es auch besser gefunden, wenn nicht 2 Bilder eines Fotografen verwendet worden wären.

Ich bin wie mitm_radl_do etwas enttäuscht darüber, dass die "Abstimmung" letztlich nur als unverbindliche  "Vorauwahl" eingeflossen ist.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. November 2006)

Hallo Andreas,
blicke da auch nicht so ganz durch. "Endauswahl", "Kalendervorschau", "Bildauswahl für IBC-Kalender" - kannst du nicht mal aufklären, wie das Ganze läuft bzw. zu verstehen ist?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. November 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Weshalb sind die Schafe nicht dabei aber das Pferd (das Pferd findet sich auf Seite 3 der am besten bewerteten Bilder)?
> Ich hätte es auch besser gefunden, wenn nicht 2 Bilder eines Fotografen verwendet worden wären.



wahrscheinlich sind die alben einfach nicht vollständig. nach meinem stand kommen die schafe z. b. mit rein! und auch wenn zwei fotos eines fotographen in der endausscheidung stehen, achtet albi prinzipiell schon darauf, dass später nur eines genommen wird. er kann sich wohl nur momentan nur nicht für das ein oder andere entscheiden. 
meines vom mattertal hat er z. b. gelöscht, weil er noch ein winterfoto brauchte und ich ihm dann das von harald mailte.


----------



## Micro767 (23. November 2006)

die Qualität nicht zu vergessen ! vieleicht reicht es bei denen nicht für den "Druck"


----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Wieso ist jetzt die Kalendervorschau jetzt wieder nur auf das Winterfoto reduziert worden?


----------



## transalbi (23. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso ist jetzt die Kalendervorschau jetzt wieder nur auf das Winterfoto reduziert worden?



weil ich gerade dran arbeite.

Albi


----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Echt top!


Gleich mal 3 bestellt!


----------



## transalbi (23. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> "Endauswahl", "Kalendervorschau", "Bildauswahl für IBC-Kalender" - kannst du nicht mal aufklären, wie das Ganze läuft bzw. zu verstehen ist?



Die Kategorien sind für mich so eine Art Arbeitskorb, wird jetzt aktualisiert, denn heute sind die Dateien in die Druckerei geganngen. Es geht also los.
Zur Klarstellung:
Auswahl:
1. Die ersten sieben Bilder der Bestbewertung sind genauso drin wie bewertet (von den ersten elf insgesamt neun-Stand: 23.11.06 - 13 Uhr))
2. Freischüsse haben gekriegt:
     a) dede - als geistiger Initiator des Projektes
     b) "Alpenzorro" stuntzi - weil er einen der besten und beliebtesten Threads     in diesem Jahr eröffnet hat.
@ dave: ich hab die beiden Bilder und die Entwürfe auf den Server gestellt - kann ich der Druckerei nachliefern. 
3. "Endless Trail" wurde in Absprache mit Dave aus technischen und gestalterischen Gründen dazugenommen, um eine gewisse Vielfalt an Motiven zu haben und um damit auszudrücken, das so ein Projekt fortgeführt werden könnte.
Ich denke, diese Entscheidungsfreiheit müsst ihr mir zugestehen, sonst kommt so ein Projekt nie zum Ende. 
Die Endfassungen könnt ihr hier sehen (nur die Kalendarien werden noch exakt gesetzt):
http://copperminegallery.transalp.info/thumbnails.php?album=4
Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche offensichtlichen Fehler findet, her damit.
Anfang nächster Woche muss ich erst die Belegexemplare abzeichnen.


Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Du hast ja Farbkorrekturen vorgenommen... echt super Service


----------



## transalbi (27. November 2006)

Ich halte gerade den Andruck der Originalkalender-Blätter in den Händen.
Sieht wirklich klasse aus, insbesondere durch den gestalterischen Feinschliff, den  dave (www.trailhunter.de) dem Ganzen verpasst hat.
Danke, Dave  - du bist ein Genie.
Morgen werde ich die endgültige Bestellung auslösen.
*Bestellungen* von euch, die bis zum *28.11.2006 - 9.00 Uhr* per email eingehen, kann ich bei der Anzahl der Druckaufträge berücksichtigen.
Die Druckerei ist jetzt schon bei voraussichtlichem Auslieferungsdatum: 15.12.2006.
Ich kann also nicht noch länger warten, wenn ihr die Kalender vor Weihachten haben wollt.

Albi


----------



## Ronja (27. November 2006)

gibts evtl. noch ne Neuauflage oder ist das die einzigste Auflage?


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2006)

wieviel Bestellungen hast Du denn bisher schon ?


----------



## transalbi (28. November 2006)

Bestellt sind heute - Stand 8:30 Uhr: 145 Kalender.
Davon bezahlt vielleicht die Hälfte.
@Ronja
Ob es eine Nachauflage gibt, hängt ab:
1. von Zahlungsmoral der Besteller (z.B. haben einige, die schon vor 10 Tagen bestellt haben, noch nicht überwiesen).
Hinweis: kein Geldeingang nach 14 Tagen = Storno. Ich muss schließlich die Druckerei auch bezahlen.
2. ob noch genug Nachbestellungen gemacht werden (>50). Die würden allerdings erst im neuen Jahr fertig sein.

Albi

P.S. Habe um 10:15 Uhr in der Druckerei 160 Kalender geordert. Damit sind die jetzt vorliegenden Bestellungen abgedeckt.
Voraussichtliches Datum der Fertigstellung: 15. Dezember 2006
Danach schicke ich die Kalender sofort an euch raus, sofern bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Carsten (28. November 2006)

schade das ich nicht drin bin...da bleibt denn wohl der Wochenkalender 2007


----------



## transalbi (29. November 2006)

Die erste Auflage (160 Stück) ist komplett vorbestellt. Nachbestellungen möglich. Auslieferung dann aber erst Anfang 2007. 

Albi


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die erste Auflage (160 Stück) ist komplett vorbestellt. Nachbestellungen möglich. Auslieferung dann aber erst *Anfang 2008.*
> 
> Albi


 
Wow, muss da eine Marge drin sein, 
wenn alle Beteiligten bei einer Erstauflage von 160 Stück ein ganzes Sabatjahr machen können.


----------



## Flok (1. Dezember 2006)

hmm schade das ich den thread erst so spät entdecke. Falls jemand noch abspringt/ein Kalender übrigbleibt nehm ich wohl noch gerne einen, in dem fall einfach mal melden


----------



## transalbi (1. Dezember 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:


> hmm schade das ich den thread erst so spät entdecke. Falls jemand noch abspringt/ein Kalender übrigbleibt nehm ich wohl noch gerne einen, in dem fall einfach mal melden



Wird wohl eine zweite Auflage geben. Also einfach bestellen:

http://www.transalp.info/ibc-bestellung.php

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (3. Dezember 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Wird wohl eine zweite Auflage geben. Also einfach bestellen:
> 
> http://www.transalp.info/ibc-bestellung.php
> 
> Albi



Alles klar, hab bestellt, hoffe auf eine schnelle Neuauflage


----------



## dede (4. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn wer noch dringend welche benötigt, ich werde noch ein paar Exemplare übrig haben......


----------



## transalbi (4. Dezember 2006)

Flok schrieb:


> Alles klar, hab bestellt, hoffe auf eine schnelle Neuauflage



Ich habe heute die erste Auflage auf 200 Stück erhöht, da der Druckauftrag noch nicht angelaufen ist. Bestellungen bis 10.12.2006 sollten also vor Weihnachten da sein.

Albi


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwelche News/Updates? Wie schauts aus? *zitter* *wart*


----------



## transalbi (12. Dezember 2006)

Druckerei sagt Freitag 15.12.2007. Wenn das hinkommt, mache ich eine Nachtschicht und Samstag geht alles zur Post. Dann ist der Kalender sicher vor Weihnachten da, zumindestens bei denen, die pünktlich überwiesen haben (und das sind die weitaus meisten).

Albi


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. Dezember 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> Druckerei sagt Freitag 15.12.2007. Wenn das hinkommt, mache ich eine Nachtschicht und Samstag geht alles zur Post. Dann ist der Kalender sicher vor Weihnachten da, zumindestens bei denen, die pünktlich überwiesen haben (und das sind die weitaus meisten).
> 
> Albi



Danke.
Und frohes Fest.


----------



## Spoilsport (12. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> beim dezemberbild vom spoilsport könnte man den photographen wegphotoshoppen



was haste denn gegen achim?
finde, das ist noch ein kleiner kick bei dem foto


----------



## transalbi (13. Dezember 2006)

So,liebe IBC-Gemeinde,

der Kalender ist fertig. Eben aus der Druckerei geholt und nun im Flur bei mir zwischengelagert - aber nicht lange.
Mal sehen, wieviel ich heute noch schaffe: eintüten und zur Post bringen.
Spätestens morgen geht der Rest raus an alle, die bezahlt haben.
Ein paar Exemplare habe ich auf Verdacht mehr bestellt. Ich poste dann, wieviel noch übrig sind.

Albi


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (13. Dezember 2006)

Hey Albi,

der sieht von weitem ja scho ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Dezember 2006)

EINER WIRD MEINER     ............ !!!


----------



## transalbi (13. Dezember 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> So,liebe IBC-Gemeinde,
> 
> der Kalender ist fertig. Eben aus der Druckerei geholt und nun im Flur bei mir zwischengelagert - aber nicht lange.
> Mal sehen, wieviel ich heute noch schaffe: eintüten und zur Post bringen.
> Spätestens morgen geht der Rest raus an alle, die bezahlt haben.









8 Stunden später. Isch weiß nisch, warumm das Bihild nuhn soo ferwakkelt is.
Keih-ha-heine Bestellungenenen meher. Isch bin voll. Aaber dii Dingens sindtt auuf diee Po-ho-st-weech.

A-hallbi


----------



## Andi Neumann (13. Dezember 2006)

... Hammergut ...
Sitzen gerade in gemütlicher Runde, sehen ganz beiläufig das Bild und haben uns fast weggeworfen ...     

GUTE ARBEIT !!!

...freu mich auf Posteingang...

Grüße, Andi


----------



## Thorsten_F (13. Dezember 2006)

transalbi schrieb:


> 8 Stunden später. Isch weiß nisch, warumm das Bihild nuhn soo ferwakkelt is.
> Keih-ha-heine Bestellungenenen meher. Isch bin voll. Aaber dii Dingens sindtt auuf diee Po-ho-st-weech.
> 
> A-hallbi



hoffentlich hast du das Leergut nicht verschickt.


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2006)

Vier sind mir!
Sehr korrekte Aktion und wenn die Umschläge für den Versand alle mundverklebt wurden, brauchts schon etwas Flüssiges 


Kelme - schnell reitet der Bote durch Nacht und Wind ...


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für Deine Mühe. Hoffentlich hats auch geschmeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micve (13. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir ein Danke!  
Hat bestimmt einiges an Arbeit gemacht. 
Ich musste selbst mal mit 5 anderen Leuten über 2000 Briefe versandfertig machen. Das war vielleicht schei**. Also nochmals Danke!


----------



## Thorsten_F (13. Dezember 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sehr korrekte Aktion und wenn die Umschläge für den Versand alle mundverklebt wurden, brauchts schon etwas Flüssiges


DAS würde den Alkohlkonsum rechtfertigen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

Zwei sind mir!


----------



## bergsocke (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

habe den Kalender heute erhalten und ich muss sagen, er ist KLASSE geworden.

Ich möchte mich  bei dir bedanken für die viele Arbeit die du dir, gerade jetzt in der Vorweihnachtszeit, gemacht hast. ( ich kenn das aus der Vereinsarbeit)

Viele Grüße und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 

Klaus


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab ihn, ich hab ihn!!!!

Andreas, Respekt und Dank an alle Beteiligten für die Arbeit die da investiert wurde.


----------



## dave (14. Dezember 2006)

meiner ist auch angekommen, danke albi! 

jetzt wird sich wahrscheinlich nur rohstrugel ein bisserl ärgern, weil seine bildinfos etwas versteckt oberhalb der bildunterkante stehen.


----------



## beat (14. Dezember 2006)

Hurra, hurra, Kalender da! 

Bin vom Endergebnis mehr als angetan, das Format kommt mir auch entgegen, und das Stuntzi-Buidl ist ebenfalls eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Mein Gruß und Dank an die Macher!
beat


----------



## Dumb (14. Dezember 2006)

juhu ich hab ihn auch...
riesen Lob an die macher... ist echt super geworden... und natürlich vielen Dank für die Ausführung, des echt super genialen Plans.

mfg Dumb


----------



## micve (14. Dezember 2006)

Meiner ist auch da. Ist wirklich seeeeeeeehr gut geworden.


----------



## Flok (14. Dezember 2006)

meiner ist auch gerade angekommen. Einfach spitze! Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (14. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> jetzt wird sich wahrscheinlich nur rohstrugel ein bisserl ärgern, weil seine bildinfos etwas versteckt oberhalb der bildunterkante stehen.


Wenn, dann würd ich mich nur darüber ärgern, wenn ich noch nicht diesen gei... genialen Trail gefahren wäre 

Kalender kam an und  an transalbi


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (14. Dezember 2006)

respekt! und vielen dank auch von mir für die mühe! meiner kommt in´s büro, da guck ich dann schließlich am meisten drauf 

na dann kann das neue jahr ja kommen


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> meiner ist auch angekommen, danke albi!
> 
> jetzt wird sich wahrscheinlich nur rohstrugel ein bisserl ärgern, weil seine bildinfos etwas versteckt oberhalb der bildunterkante stehen.



Jetzt hast DU ein Bild von MIR in deinem Zimmer.
Kann ich dein Bild von meinem Desktophintergrund wegnehmen?

Mein(e) Kalender sind auch da, nur ich war nicht zu hause. Morgen abholen.


----------



## dave (15. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Jetzt hast DU ein Bild von MIR in deinem Zimmer.
> Kann ich dein Bild von meinem Desktophintergrund wegnehmen?



hmmm ... nur wenn du würdigen ersatz gefunden hast!  
bis sa vielleicht! zumindest falls die heizungsableser noch bis kurz nach 9 uhr vorbeikommen sollten ...


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> hmmm ... nur wenn du würdigen ersatz gefunden hast!


Noch nicht... Wart mal den kommenden AlpenX ab 


dave schrieb:


> bis sa vielleicht! zumindest falls die heizungsableser noch bis kurz nach 9 uhr vorbeikommen sollten ...


Tja, WIR haben keine Heizung  Renovierungsarbeiten 
Dann kannste morgen mein rotes edles Wild endlich mal betrachtn


----------



## Coffee (15. Dezember 2006)

danke auch ovn hier, die beiden bestellten kalender sind angekommen  und hab schon ein plätzchen gefunden wo der meinige hängt *gg*

grüße coffee

DANKE an die orgatruppe.


----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank Andreas für die Mühe!
Dank auch denen die dies mit Ihren Fotos ermöglicht haben.
Gruß,


cleiende


----------



## pikehunter69 (15. Dezember 2006)

meiner ist auch angekommen ,

wirklich sehr, sehr schöööööööööööööööööööön............... !!!

Ein dickes Lob an die Macher


----------



## Schnatterinchen (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich halte meinen jetzt auch in den Händen!  

Ist echt super geworden!!!

Großes Lob und vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi Neumann (15. Dezember 2006)

... und wann kommen meine ????


----------



## Ronja (15. Dezember 2006)

Albi, der Kalender ist endgeil, wenn wenn Du welche übrig hast, nehm ich wie besprochen noch welche. ansonsten Neuauflage? Gruß Ronja


----------



## mitm_radl_do (15. Dezember 2006)

Klasse, dass auch das Versenden der Kalender so schnell geklappt hat.

Danke Andreas, für die Mühen die du auf dich genommen hast.

Beste Grüße und schon jetzt ein frohes Fest.   

Thomas


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Dezember 2006)

Meine sind auch da!! 

Danke schön für die Mühe


----------



## Suedlicht (16. Dezember 2006)

meins, meins, meins, mainz!!!

Viiiiielen Dank auch aus Schwäbisch Hall, der Kalender ist viiiiel schöner als der von der Bike!!!


----------



## jola (16. Dezember 2006)

Meiner ist auch am Donnerstag gekommen. Hab ihn aber gerade erst von der Post abgeholt. Ist echt spitze geworden. Nochmals vielen Dank an den Initiator dieser Aktion und an alle beteiligten (Besonders an Transalbi für den Haufen Arbeit und Riskiken die er für uns aufgenommen hat)
Ein absolut geniales und preislich unschlagbares Weihnachtsgeschenk über das man sich noch das ganze Jahr freuen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (17. Dezember 2006)

Auch die amtierende "MISS MÄRZ" dankt vielmals für die Mühe und superschnelle, sehr gelungene Umsetzung!!!     

Besonderen Dank also an Albi, Dede, Dave, Elmar (fürs geniale Foto morgens um kurz nach 6 am Bindelweg) und allen anderen Fotografen sowie Darstellern!!!

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Andi Neumann (17. Dezember 2006)

So, meine sind gestern nachmittag auch angekommen !!    
Sauber Leute, habt Ihr fein hinbekommen!!    
Herzlichen Dank an alle "Macher",

vor allem an Albi für sein Engagement in der Umsetzung und dem damit verbundenen Zeitaufwand!!!   

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein tolles, sturzfreies Bikejahr 2007 !!

Grüße,  Andi


----------



## arminfle (17. Dezember 2006)

Aus der schönen Schweiz ein herzliches Danke für alle Beteiligten zur Herstellung des Kalenders  

Frohe Festtage und sportliche Grüsse, Armin


----------



## MurphysLaw (18. Dezember 2006)

Suuupi - Meine Kalender sind auch da!
Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an alle Fotografen und vor allem an Albi, dass er sich den  Stress noch in der Vorweihnachtszeit angetan hat.
Ganz großes Kino!  

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Spoilsport (21. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir besten Dank an alle beteiligten Akteure, ob vor oder hinter der Kamera und natürlich an den Initiator dieser wundervollen Aktion.

Eine gute Idee, jemand der die Sache in die Hand nimmt, tolle Leute die mitziehen und sich beteiligen und ein erstklassiges Endprodukt!
Schön, dass so etwas noch möglich ist.

Beste Grüße

Spoil, die "Miss Dezember"


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2006)

Danke Andreas und Dave, ist ein toller Kalender geworden!  

Wünsche euch und euren Familien frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und natürlich die allerbesten sturzfreien Trails für 2007

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dave (22. Dezember 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Danke Andreas und Dave, ist ein toller Kalender geworden!



Merci Stefan! Ich krieg' dann wahrscheinlich nur von den Vertridern Haue, weil ich einen Typo in deren Domain eingebaut habe. 



> Wünsche euch und euren Familien frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und natürlich die allerbesten sturzfreien Trails für 2007



Jo, ebenso! Und all den anderen ...


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> Merci Stefan! Ich krieg' dann wahrscheinlich nur von den Vertridern Haue, weil ich einen Typo in deren Domain eingebaut habe.


Wenn du mich nicht drauf hingewiesen hättest, wäre es mir garnicht aufgefallen .

Und dass die Schrift IM Bild drin war... Sieht man auch nur dann, wenn der Macher es einem unter die Nase reibt


----------



## dave (22. Dezember 2006)

Mist, jetzt isses raus! Bitte nicht verklagen ja? Ham' doch Weihnachten!


----------

